# Ranger 800 fullsize or midsize?



## Ole Nasty

I finally sold my Rhino and I am now shopping around for a new SxS. My price range is $11k MAX, so a 900 is out and so is a Teryx4. I've got it narrowed down to the Ranger 800, just am not sure between the fullsize or midsize, I'm leaning toward midsize just because its a little smaller. 

Plans would be a rear seat/cage extension for the kids(an absolute must or a RZR would be an option) and lift enough to clear at least 29.5" tires. It would see a lot of deep mud and water, so snorkels too. 

Any advice?


----------



## brute69

I would get the full size if its got alot more room with kids you need All the space you can get the only think of why I would get the midsize if it weighs alot less it would make it have more power but sometimes the weight helps you pull a load if your going to use it for more than just mudding wish I had the funds to get me one for my family


----------



## sloboy

Check the price on left over 900 base models. There is a lot more lift options for the full size 800 than mid size. Mid size used the struts up front.


----------



## gpinjason

Full Size. It has 3 seatbelts and will fit 3 adults comfortably. Throw a bench in the back, and you have potential to haul 5-6 people comfortably.. My 900 will fit me and my buddy (both of us about 230 lbs, plus our 3 yr old sons in the middle. 800 fullsize is the same size seat. the Midsize is a lot more narrow, only has 2 seatbelts, and like mentioned above, there are alot more accessories and lifts available for the full size model...


----------



## Ole Nasty

Alright, here's the lowest prices I've found, at Offroad Powersports in Tifton, Ga.
All base model 2014 Rangers
-570 midsize=8899
-800 midsize=9388
-800 fullsize=9988 with an opt rear cage/rear seat for $599
-900=11788

How wide is a lifted 900 with at least 29.5s on it?


----------



## J2!

My 900 with an Outkast 5" lift and 33" boggers is 65" wide outside to outside of the tires. 21" ground clearance. You can run a 3" lift with forward a-arms with stock length axles on the 900. Mine with the 5" has RZR900 length axles in it. The 900's ride ALOT smoother than the 800's, alot different machine. I would get a 900 over the 800 any day. But Outkast IS making lifts for the midsize now too, he even has a 10" lift for them. The 800 midsize will outrun my 900, I test drove both before I bought mine, went with the 900 because it had alot more room, seat and bed.. I use mine around the house to do work too so the bigger bed was a huge plus. Also try Shoals Outdoors in Muscle Shoals Alabama, they killed everyones price when I bought mine, they can do that because they sell over 100 bikes a month there so they sell their bikes for $100 less than cost, write it off as a loss and get all their money from Polaris bonuses for selling so many every month, everybody gets a bike cheap and they get all their money from polaris so everybody wins.. That's how they explained it to me anyway.. LOL AND the 900's are VERY easy to snorkle !!


----------



## Ole Nasty

Do you think with the 3" lift it would be any narrower?


----------



## J2!

Yep !! Outkast has the 3" with forward arms for around $600 I think.. I would still recommend getting better axles though the stock ones are junk..


----------

